# Onions on the grill



## cheech (Oct 8, 2006)

I love to do onions on the grill by taking toothpicks and using them to hold slices of onions together.

If you take the onion and slice so that the rings build upon each other (I hope I am clear in my explaination) then run the toothpicks into the slices it will hold them together well enough to grill them


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 9, 2006)

I do the same thing:













It's a little trick Steven Raichlen taught me.


----------



## ultramag (Oct 9, 2006)

Good tip!! I love onions on the grill with steak but I had just always wrapped them in foil with butter and seasoning. I bet I'd get a better flavor out of the foil. :oops:


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 10, 2006)

I grill onions with toothpicks too.  I also do zucchini slices. I whip a tiny bit of Worcestershire sauce with real butter and spread it on real thick and grill on a cool part of the grill on the un-buttered side until tender.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 10, 2006)

Love those onions! Hey Cheech, try rubbing them in a good coat of olive oil and a fair sprinkling of Tony C's seasoning before putting them on the grill...... outstanding. Also, if you like Portobella Mushrooms, try them the same way. Talk about making a steak stand up and talk, well that will just about do it. Also, it's not a bad comination with a nice thick cut pork chop but steak is my favorite.


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 10, 2006)

I use those real skinny stainless skewers (12") from Wallyworldâ€¦you can put like 3 on a skewer, they are cheap, they are reuseable and they dont burn! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just stick 3 or 4 skewers through your onions sideways, then cut between the skewers


----------



## cheech (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey bwsmith, I will give that a try I think I may try it with some sesame oil too. That is one of my favorite flavors. Thanks for the idea


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks all, what a great way to do onions or zucchini instead of chopping them up and sauteing them, and healthier too!!


----------



## hanifen (Feb 16, 2007)

I usually just throw my onions in the grilling basket and am alway happy with them.  Add some red peppers to that and let your nose enjoy.

Hanifen


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 16, 2007)

I forgot about the peppers. We like to get a big can of Mancini peppers, open the can and place the can directly on the coals. Just about the only time we use store bought peppers.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 16, 2007)

I like to sprinkle my onions with Lawry's and then rub them down with butter just before I take them off.  Or cook them in butter and Lawry's.


----------



## mckenna (Mar 13, 2007)

BigAl wanted my recipe for an onion that I do on my pellet burner, so I thought I would post it here for ya'll. If you like it great, if you don't well at least you got to drink a beer or two!!!

(I do this all by eye so adjust to your liking)

Take 1 big ass sweet onion and slice off the bottom for flat surface about as big around as a beer can. Slice the onion like a blooming onion down about 3/4 of the way. Sit the flat side on top of aluminum foil and bring foil tight around the outside leaving a chimney out the top.

Melt 2 to 3 T. of butter, add 2 T. of sugar and 1 to 2 T. of your favorite rub/seasoning (I use a pork & poultry rub). Take the onion and the mixture out to the grill separately (this prevents spilling on the wife's floor). Put the onion on the grill, poor the mixture in until it is about to run over and cook right along with whatever you have on the grill. 

The key to this recipe is that it requires you to drink a few beers while it cooks. Every so often fill the foil put to the top of the chimney with a little of the beer you have in your hand. Depending on your heat, it takes about 45 to 60 minutes until done or until tender.

I have found that it is best served with any meat and potato combination and of course chased down with a flavor of beer to your liking! ENJOY.


----------



## bluefrog (Mar 13, 2007)

Another way to do onions on the grill or smoker is cut the bottom flat as above and core the onion.  Put butter and whatsthishere sauce in the cored out space.  Wrap in aluminum foil 3/4 way up leaving the top open for smoke penetration.  Yum.

Scott


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 14, 2007)

I do the slices with bamboo skewers 
and do whole onoins by stuffing the cored section with sliced green peppers and garlic cloves


----------



## oar (Mar 19, 2007)

When I had it I would soak onions in Chipotle Tabasco.  Also, mixed in with them would be soy sauce, and red wine...I can't remember but maybe some garlic.  I need to get more of that chipotle tabasco.

Matt


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 19, 2007)

Like a choo choo train stack!  Local Japanese resaurant treats the kids at the hibachi to stacking the onions so they look like a little mountain, squirts some oil in them lighting them on fire and then pushed them across the grill...


----------

